# Flow Meter Query



## Finominal (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi. Do most vessels currently sailing, have flow-meters to measure their fuel consumption? Someone told me that many ships don't have any automated means of calculating fuel consumed, which sounds crazy to me given how much fuel they must use. I know they take bunker surveys too, but was wondering how common flow-meters really are.


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Believe that IMO say that from 2018 (or19)all vessels over 5k tons must be fitted with a Fuel Management System.
Where I am working, the IOCs (Oil Majors) are starting to insist that all contract vessels are fitted with an Electronic Fuel Management System, usually monitored by a third party. Using this system ALL consumption is monitored 24/7. Big brother is watching you.
Where used, fuel consumption has dropped dramatically.


----------



## Finominal (Jun 28, 2017)

I understand the EU is monitoring fuel usage through a new regulation called "MRV" for all 5k+ vessels, but didn't know about IMO.. Interesting.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Finominal said:


> Hi. Do most vessels currently sailing, have flow-meters to measure their fuel consumption? Someone told me that many ships don't have any automated means of calculating fuel consumed, which sounds crazy to me given how much fuel they must use. I know they take bunker surveys too, but was wondering how common flow-meters really are.


Every vessel I know well had a main engine fuel 'counter'. The principle problem with a diesel is that the counter counts not only that burned but also that spilled. Therefore two counters and subtract one from the other (and careful to site them so they don't end up restricting the fuel). Something of a holy grail to have accurate fuel metering. 

Guess with current regulations, dual fuel/BFO/low sulphur changeover etc. better techniques have been developed.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Cor, sounds complicated, Varley. I can recall in the fifties, the chippie sounding the fuel with a long stick. Simple enough - we only ran out once - in the Thames and got a tow. No problem!(egg)

Taff


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Under the new systems, everything is metered. Flow to and from main engines, generators and any auxiliary engines. This goes to a central unit and continuously fed by satellite to a control centre. Meanwhile, a GPS, independent of AIS, is sending movement details to the same centre.
Thus consumption is monitored against actual movements. This then checked daily against Masters detailed movement report.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like there might be cause for a fuel 'Secret Pipe'.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

What will the Chief now do with his sleeves?


----------



## skilly57 (Mar 11, 2008)

Working on 3 very hi-tech diesel-electric, silicone-controlled-rectifier drives, triple screw anchor handlers in the W.A. offshore a few years ago. When we took the boats back after the 10 month contract, the Singapore manager had a lot of queries about how we were running them. Of the 54 identical vessels, the 3 in W.A. were all burning 20% less fuel while supposedly doing exactly the same jobs! We told Rendy we were so well paid we had no need to steal fuel and sell it on the black market to supplement our incomes! The look on his face was priceless!

Skilly

'Sleeve oil' - haven't heard that one for a long time. My memory really must be failing!


----------

